# Tecumseh hs50 carb problem



## spanishtrain (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone;
I just repaired my hs50 that would not start. Now the problem after having the carb rebuilt is that the snowblower will not run without the choke and when running underload will start to die so I prime it once and the rpm go back up. I don't know if these two items are related or separate issues. 
If anyone knows what may be the causes, I would greatly appreciate the help.

Thks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Sounds like your engine is running a little too lean. If the carburetor is adjustable then you need to open up the high speed or load jet up a little, if it's not adjustable then there is still some problem in the carburetor thats not allowing enough fuel to get to the engine. 

Can also be a small air leak either where the carburetor bolts to manifold or where manifold bolts to cylinder head.

Once again this engine is a 4-cycle and belongs in the 4-cycle section!


----------



## spanishtrain (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi 30yeartech;

Again I am sorry about posting this on the 2 cycle section. I did not think that it mattered, since it was about a carb problem unless the 2 and 4 cycle engines don't have the same carbs. Anyway, thanks for the info. 
When I try to increase the main mixture screw it wants to stall. Does the choke not used only to start the engine by making the start mix richer and once it warms up set it to off. Is it possible that the float in the carb does not fill fast enough and by priming it forces more gas in directly into the carb and the rpms go back up. Just a thought.
Thks


----------



## spanishtrain (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi guys; 

Does anyone know how to move my post to the 4 cycle section or do I have to create another thread in that section.
Thks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

spanishtrain said:


> Hi guys;
> 
> Does anyone know how to move my post to the 4 cycle section or do I have to create another thread in that section.
> Thks


An administrator has to move it I think. The carburetor on many 2 & 4 - cycle engines are the same, but there are fundamental differences between the engines that may make a difference as to what may be suggested as a possible solution to your problem. Not to mention, someone proficient in 4 cycle engines and not 2 cycle engines may not even bother to look at a post in the 2-cycle section and respond with a possible solution. 

To increase the mixture you have to turn the adjustment screw counter clockwise like you are loosening it in order to richen up the mix.

Yes it's possible that the float may be set to low, and or there may be a fuel delivery problem. 

When you rebuilt your carburetor, did you replace the inlet metering needle and seat?


----------



## spanishtrain (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi 30yeartech;

I had the carb rebuilt by a local repair shop who put in a kit. What the kit includes or doesn't include I am not sure. Looking at the carb I noticed that mixture setting screws seem to be the same as the ones that were on the carb when I brought it in to have it rebuilt. I will call the shop that rebuilt the carb to see if there is something else that may be the problem.
Since I can increase the rpm's by priming it(giving the engine a boost of fuel)when it start to stall, I think it must be the way that the fuel is delievered to the engine. And since I can not increase the amount of fuel going into the engine with the main mixture screw, it must be a problem with the choke baffle? I hope this is it.
Any other suggestions are always welcomed and appreciated.
thks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If everything is operating as it should, the choke nor primer should be required to keep or make your engine run correctly. Either the carburetor is not set up properly or adjusted, or there is another problem with your engine.

Best of Luck... :thumbsup:


----------



## spanishtrain (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi 30 yeartech;

Thanks to you and all the rest who helped me on this issue. 
You are right the problem was the carb adjustments. Twiddled with it and got it to somewhat run better. For now it seems to work well, it does not stall anymore and it starts first shot. The only other problem which I will let go for now is the governor setting. When it is under load it does not accelerate but it does not stall either so I guess a fine tuning will be next year's project or after another snow storm. 

Thanks to all for now.


----------

